# a introduction and a question



## vind (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi I'm Vince and I live on Vancouver Island off the wet coast of Canada. Been a luker for awhile and figured it is time to come out of the shadows. I've started to set up my shop, small, with my dad's tools that he past on to me. He has got to the point at 83 YO that he doesn't feel confident anymore in the workshop and I was very apprecitive of his gift. So far the projects have been three jewerly boxes, a router table cabinet, a table saw work station and shop cabinets. With each project and with reading here I gained confidence and skill but am not on par with some here.

Any way that's my history and on to the question. My present project is a coffee and end tables. I want to add breadboard ends and need to know how tight of fit should be. Should it be as snug as a mortise and tenon or slightly looser to allow for seasonal movement. It will be attached by M&T, glued in the middle and three screws on the end with the two outside screws in elongated slots to allow movement. I will post some pics once completed.

Thank you in advance, Vince


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Make them nice and snug, like a M&T. Welcome to LJ.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome, and sounds like you're well on your way.
The breadboards should be snug, but not so tight as to limit some movement. Everything else sounds like a plan to me.
Bill


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Welcome to LJ! ;-)


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't think it's possible to make a M&T joint so tight as to restrict wood movement. Snug is good.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Snug but not like O.J.'s glove.


----------



## vind (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Got them fitted yesterday and they slide on with a tap of the hand.

And SRAS, your tag line is very true.


----------

